# Retirer une vis « foirée »



## habibi (28 Février 2014)

Bonjour,

après quelques recherches, je n'ai pas trouvé de solution pour résoudre un problème que j'ai rencontré sur mon Macbook Pro, alors j'ai bricolé (avec un équipement professionnel mais ce sera possible de le faire à la main) une solution adéquate, et je vais vous la transmettre ici.

Avant d'en arriver à cette solution, nous en avions élaborées de plus simples, mais aucune n'a fonctionné.

Je vais lister ici les outils, la méthode et la détailler pas à pas.
Mais avant tout, *le problème : Qu'entend-on par « vis foirée »*, ce terme un peu grossier, je vous l'accorde.

Une vis est très pratique pour maintenir des éléments assemblés si on doit les désassembler régulièrement. Mais à force de serrer et de desserrer, on verra apparaître une usure au niveau de l'emplacement du tournevis. On réduit le risque d'usure prématurée en utilisant les outils parfaitement calibrés. n'hésitez pas à mettre le prix dans l'outillage, c'est essentiel !
Je ne ferai pas de publicité, mais les bonnes marques sont souvent les plus chères (dans ce genre d'industrie, il n'y a pas de miracle )

Malgré une attention particulière portée au choix de l'outillage, vous n'êtes jamais à l'abri d'un défaut. Certains outils sont garantis à vie, c'est bien, mais ça ne vous solutionnera pas le problème côté Mac.
Par défaut, j'entends : *la pointe d'un tournevis qui casse dans la vis*.
Cela s'explique par le traitement qu'ont reçu ces outils. Pour être très résistants à la déformation, l'acier est durci par traitement, ce qui les rend cassant.

A l'inverse, la vis (notamment celle de mon macbook pro), elle, est plus « molle » que le tournevis, c'est la raison pour laquelle, avec un tournevis qui n'est pas à la bonne taille, vous ripez et tournez dans le vide en abimant la vis.

Donc mon problème, vous l'aurez compris, était que *la pointe de mon cruciforme s'est cassée dans la tête de vis.*

Comme on vient de le voir, *l'acier du tournevis étant plus dur que celui de la vis*, et *l'échelle de travail étant au dixième de millimètre* (la tête de vis elle-même 3 mm de diamètre !), l'affaire ne s'annonçait pas évidente.

*J'en viens donc aux outils :*

*Une pointe à tracer* (si possible une vieille, comme ça vous n'aurez pas de la peine par la suite)
*Une scie à métaux*
*Une lime fine « aiguille »* (souvent vendues par set, on utilisera une plate, et droite)
*Des limes métal*, assez petites, mais pas « aiguilles ». Peu d'entre vous auront une meuleuse sous la main, donc il faudra quand même de quoi attaquer le métal sans y passer la journée !
ou
Une meuleuse sur pied (sauf qu'on n'achète pas ça pour un usage unique !)
*Un étau* (hyper important, au moins quelque chose d'équivalent)

*Une perceuse de type Dremel* (si vous tremblez ou si vous n'êtes pas très à l'aise avec les activités manuelles, prenez un kit avec la colonne)
ou
Une perceuse à colonne (là encore, difficile à envisager pour un usage unique !)
*Un forêt de 1mm* (mettez-y le prix, c'est hyper fragile il ne doit pas casser !!)
Un rouleau de scotch « peintre » tesa (pas le jaune, celui qui a plus une texture papier, blanc)

et pour finir,
*Un dès à coudre* (nous on n'avait que ça.. c'est la chose la plus rapide à mettre en oeuvre !) ça peut faire rire, mais ça vous évitera de vous faire mal aux doigts. Grâce à ça, vous allez reproduire le fonctionnement des tournevis qui permettent d'appuyer sans perdre la rotation.

*Oui, parce qu'en fait on va fabriquer un outil !* &#128515;
Quand cela arrive, il n'y a pas de solution miracle, et pleurer n'arrange rien 
C'est pour ça que je me lance dans la rédaction de ce sujet, car ce problème est rare, mais tellement handicapant !

Pour commencer (j'ajouterai les images plus tard)

*Fabrication de l'outil.*
Il s'agit de réaliser une fourche qui va « enjamber » la partie restée coincée.
Après la fabrication, on testera l'outil. S'il n'accroche pas, alors on creusera.

On va utiliser la point à graver, car son acier est comparable à celui d'un tournevis, très résistant. Ce sera donc plus long à réaliser si vous le réalisez entièrement la main

Après avoir coupé avec la scie à métaux la partie qui ne nous intéresse pas (la point abimée) jusqu'à retrouver le corps de 4mm de diamètre, meulez ou limez pour obtenir la pointe d'un tournevis plat. Vous enlèverez assez de matière pour obtenir une épaisseur de 1 mm.
Veillez à être symétrique pour rester centré.

Une fois ce plat d'1mm d'épaisseur obtenu, réduisez la largeur pour descendre en-dessous de 3mm de large. Vous avez maintenant l'équivalent d'un tournevis plat.

On va le fendre, pour réaliser la fourche.
Mais je suis obligé de m'arrêter là pour le moment.. je reprends dès que je peux la rédaction de ce sujet (j'en profiterai pour revoir la mise en page aussi !!).


----------



## habibi (1 Avril 2014)

Bonjour, je n'ai pas trouvé le moyen d'éditer mon premier message, alors je reprends ici

Comme j'ai beaucoup écrit la fois précédente , je passe aux images &#128515;
_D'avance, je vous demande d'excuser la qualité des images, prises sur le moment_

Dremel :






Forêt de 1 mm (pour le métal, pas pour le bois !!!!) monté sur la Dremel :
Insérer le forêt assez profond pour éviter qu'il ne se mette à vibrer plus le forêt est court, plus c'est sûr, mais trop court c'est pas bon non plus (vous risquez de toucher l'alu du mac avec le mandrin, et ça, vous ne le voulez pas !!!)





Avant tout la vis en question, comparée à une vis normale :
Comme vous pouvez le constater, la vis est sacrément abimée ! (la photo a été prise après coup, mais c'est bien de constater en amont)




(oui, ce sont mes doigts, alors on est gentil ! :râteau&#128512;

Maintenant, on protège la zone, comme un chirurgien fait un « champ stérile » autour de son intervention (modeste avec ça :râteau: ) :





Pourquoi ??

Parce que si vous ne le faites pas et que votre Dremel dérape comme ça a été le cas pour moi (les bons conseils, c'est toujours pour les autres..) vous allez vous retrouver avec une belle dédicace de ce style (bien fait pour moi !) :





L'outil doit ressembler à ceci au final :
le but est bien de pouvoir aller se greffer dans la partie métallique restante, d'où la fourche.





détail de la pointe :
Élément important que vous verrez sur cette photo, c'est le dégagement





L'outil et la vis : du « sur mesure »





Mais alors pourquoi le dès a coudre ? :





Vous comprendrez au moment où il faudra appuyer l'outil tout en tournant :râteau:
Vous connaissez déjà les tournevis informatiques que l'on peut tenir et manipuler d'une seule main en les faisant pivoter tout en appuyant
On refait exactement la même fonction, mais tellement moins cher, et surtout avec les éléments qu'on a généralement rapidement et facilement sous la main ! &#128521;

Et bien évidemment ça fonctionne !





Sur ce, j'espère que c'est assez clair et que ça vous sera utile !!

voila, c'était le minimum que je puisse faire pour ce forum qui m'a si souvent dépanné !
Merci à tous !!


----------



## habibi (4 Avril 2014)

Comme c'est mon premier sujet, je ne suis pas rodé..

Donc j'ai peut-être manqué de clarté sur certains points.
Si vous avez des questions, n'hésitez pas !


----------



## Jacques L (10 Octobre 2014)

pas à pas super bien foutu. Merci


----------



## RubenF (10 Octobre 2014)

Tu m'enlèves une super épine du pied. Bravo et merci beaucoup!


----------

